# Looking for suggestions...



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi all,

fairly new to the forum anod the whole proper coffee thing. That said I'm well and truely bitten! Anyway so far my beans have been sourced from a few friend recommendations and begged borrowed and stolen from a friend with a hasbean subscription.

Now I am on the look out for both new things to try and also something that will work as a staple everyday drop.

At the moment I basically do 2-3 Aeropress per day at the minute (hand grinder if that matters). I am also awaiting on my Caravel Arrarex lever to be delivered (and rebuilt and a basket or two found!) in all likely hood I will eventually swap one or two of the Aeropress for espresso depending on mood and company. Oh and I am a black coffee man, very rarely do milk and so far never at home.

As for my tastes, I enjoy a surprising fruity cup, like the square mile kochere I'm drinking now but it's not what I would call an everyday drink. I'm thinking darker, more toffee and chocolate perhaps a little more bitter and definitely less fruity to fit that bill. As for espresso, having no machine to hand (until the courier gets here!) my experience is limited to the local coffee house who's ever changing array has never let me down but names regions etc eternally escape me and my friend with the has bean in my cup subscription. Some of them are great others not so much. I guess I am looking for something more exciting and interesting in an espresso than an everyday Aeropress, which I haven't found most of the time with the hasbean, although that could be as much Barista as beans...

So suggestions for beans, brands and roasters please if you can make sense of my ramblings... I'm not adverse to just hitting up a selection from the well known roasters but would rather follow some advice than go at it blind! Pretty much anything goes I guess but I'm really after a couple of reliable staples to try and any 'wow' surprising things to have for when I need something less staple!?

thanks in advance

joe


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi

for espresso only I love the londinium beans , medium to darker ( tough I wouldn't say dark ) roasts .

the Rwandan ( dark choc and orange hints ) and bolvianian are stand out for me from there .

The kochere from square mile is a strawberry and blueberry fruit bomb.

other forum favourites are

Rave

Compass Coffee

Extract

there are some forum sponsors offering deals at this moment

Small batch have a offer on their single origin beans

Origin, have a discount on their Burundi currently .I have some of both of these on order and will let you know .

Hasbean have a wonderful diverse range of beans too , so go look through what they have , and you will surprised I'm sure.

All have websites , and tasting notes for their beans also, expelled and enjoy .


----------



## Beanz (Feb 18, 2014)

Rave

Origin

Coffee Bean Shop

Next day Coffee

Hype Coffee

Are the one's i've tried recently. Some of them are better then others, Origin, Rave & Hype I had some very good beans from. Rave as always, are exceptional for the price. Love the Signature blend.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

HasBean do have some more chocolatey offerings, but they're at the lighter end of the scale for sure. If you still want something fruity in your aeropress it helps that you can buy everything from them though, saves on postage.

Smokey Barn also do some really fruity naturals and some more chocolatey beans at fair prices.

If you want something a bit darker (but not super dark) check out Londinium, a bit pricey at first glance but if you want an every day coffee and commit to buying say a kilo of one bean it really isn't.

If you want to go darker then come of the Union blends might suit you.

Best bet is to go though several roasters and beans to see what you like the best.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Forgot about smokey barn !

butterworths and sons do a lovely blend , called 100 percent espresso too .

re union roasted - their foundation and revelation blends are pretty dark .


----------



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

Cheers for all the suggestions... Guess some shopping is in order. Thinking of giving Rave a go first will likely try either their signature or mocha java as an everyday trial and one of the single origins for some fun currently torn between the Rwanda gisuma the Colombian villa Esperanza and the yergecheffe g3. Oh decisons decisions!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Joe the fish said:


> Cheers for all the suggestions... Guess some shopping is in order. Thinking of giving Rave a go first will likely try either their signature or mocha java as an everyday trial and one of the single origins for some fun currently torn between the Rwanda gisuma the Colombian villa Esperanza and the yergecheffe g3. Oh decisons decisions!


Rave and Coffeecompass was my first ever offering of freshly roasted beans since buying the Strega anyway, and they were both excellent.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

The rave Colombia Esperanza isn't that great as an espresso at all but it bonzer in milk

I heartily recommend Londinium for the 'wow' beans but they get cheaper if you buy a few bags at a time. The Bolivian is excellent as espresso, the Guatemalan is wonderful too. In fact their beans are great as espresso (I can't recall but one is described as best in milk on the site). I have just cracked open their Brazilian and Colombian today and loving them too. Like you I don't do milk drink hardly at all


----------

